# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Probleme pas update te Ubuntu 9.10

## Aedson

Pershendetje te gjitheve. 
Pas update te fundit te Ubuntu 9.10 sistemi kerkoi restart. Pas ristartimit Ubuntu nuk u hap dhe doli mesazhi i meposhtem:

GNU GRUB version 1.97-beta4
[ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions ]
sh :adams: rub>

Nese shtyp TAB, del mesazhi i meposhtem:

Possible commands are:
. [ badram boot cat chain loader configfile cpuid dump echo exit export halt help initrd insmod linux list_env load_env loopback ls lsmod parser.rescue parser.sh reader.normal reader rescue reboot rmmod root save_env search set sleep source terminal_input.console terminal_output.console test unset
sh :adams: rub>

Nese fut tekstin e mesiperm del ky mesazh:

error: file name required

Ju lutem te me ndihmoni me ndonje ide se çfare do te thote kjo dhe çfare duhet te bej une. 
Ju falenderoj paraprakisht.

----------


## altiX

Përshëndetje,

Lexo në vazhdim: Çka do të ndodhë nëse ju rastësisht keni fshirë MBR dhe GRUB nuk ju funksionon më...
...Komandat duhet te jene si aty. Kujdes hapesiren ndërmjet!

----------


## Aedson

Falemnderit per pergjigjen altiX, por prapre nuk po mundem te bej gje. 
Kodi qe jep pasi fus komanden e pare eshte: 

unknown command: #

dhe

unknown command: sudo 

Nuk e kuptova nga teksti, nese duhet perdorur Live CD apo jo.

----------


## Force-Intruder

SHpresoj te te ndihmojne cunat e linux ...
Prej meje mbaj vetem nje keshille : Nqs nuk eshte e prishur, mos tento ta rregullosh!  :buzeqeshje: 

Te vafte mbare.

----------


## xfiles

ubuntu sucks

----------


## xubuntu

> Falemnderit per pergjigjen altiX, por prapre nuk po mundem te bej gje. 
> Kodi qe jep pasi fus komanden e pare eshte: 
> 
> unknown command: #
> 
> dhe
> 
> unknown command: sudo 
> 
> Nuk e kuptova nga teksti, nese duhet perdorur Live CD apo jo.


duhet ta kryesh nga cd live i ubuntu 9.10, nese ke vetem nje HD procedura eshte kjo
hy nga cd live, zgjidh provo ubuntu pa e instaluar dhe ne terminal shkruaj keto komanda 

```
sudo fdisk -l
```

 sherben per te gjetur particionin root te ubuntut
nese partizioni root eshte /dev/sda1 duhet ta montosh me comanden 

```
sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
```

pastaj montojme dispozitivet qe na duhen per chroot

```
sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
```

kryejme chroot


```
sudo chroot /mnt
```

 tani jemi brenda ubuntu dhe mund te reinstalojme Grub me comanden 

```
grub-install /dev/sda
```

dalim nga chroot

```
exit
```

smontojme te gjithe dispositivet 

```
cd ~
sudo umount /mnt/dev
sudo umount /mnt/
```

riavvio pc dhe hiqe cd live e Ubuntu

----------


## Aedson

xubuntu, une kam nje HD te ndare ne dy particione. Kam te instaluar edhe Win XP (C) edhe Ubuntu (D). A mund ta kryej kete procedure pa pasur frike se mund te prish Windowsin?

----------


## xubuntu

> xubuntu, une kam nje HD te ndare ne dy particione. Kam te instaluar edhe Win XP (C) edhe Ubuntu (D). A mund ta kryej kete procedure pa pasur frike se mund te prish Windowsin?


duhet te kontrollosh cila eshte partizioni root i Ubuntu, ne shembull une kam vendosur sda1, por nuk e di cfare numri ka ne HD tend, nese nuk je ne gjendje ta gjesh posto 

```
sudo fdisk -l
```



```
df
```

----------


## Aedson

> duhet te kontrollosh cila eshte partizioni root i Ubuntu, ne shembull une kam vendosur sda1, por nuk e di cfare numri ka ne HD tend, nese nuk je ne gjendje ta gjesh posto 
> 
> ```
> sudo fdisk -l
> ```
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Mua me dilte DISK sda dhe PARTITION hda7. Nga ana tjeter, ishte e pamundur te futja komandat e tjera, keshtu qe e zgjidha me metoden e gjate: e çinstalova dhe e riinstalova edhe nje here Ubuntu-n. So far, so good. 
Ju falenderoj shume per pergjigjet.

----------


## Renato196

Djema kisha nje pyetje per linuxat. Kam te instaluar ubuntu 11.10 dhe desha te shtoj te instaloj programe nga usb (pasi i kam shkarkuar me pare nga intenti) po sa here provoj te instaloj  me jep mesazhin E: unfound .....  Nuk kuptoj ne kete rast E cfare eshte? A mund te instaloj programe nga usb ? Kur e kam shkarkuar paketen nga interneti? Ju faleminderit.

----------


## xubuntu

> Djema kisha nje pyetje per linuxat. Kam te instaluar ubuntu 11.10 dhe desha te shtoj te instaloj programe nga usb (pasi i kam shkarkuar me pare nga intenti) po sa here provoj te instaloj  me jep mesazhin E: unfound .....  Nuk kuptoj ne kete rast E cfare eshte? A mund te instaloj programe nga usb ? Kur e kam shkarkuar paketen nga interneti? Ju faleminderit.


per ubuntu duhen paketat .deb

----------


## davidd

> Pershendetje te gjitheve. 
> Pas update te fundit te Ubuntu 9.10 sistemi kerkoi restart. Pas ristartimit Ubuntu nuk u hap dhe doli mesazhi i meposhtem:
> 
> GNU GRUB version 1.97-beta4
> [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device/file completions ]
> shrub>
> 
> Nese shtyp TAB, del mesazhi i meposhtem:
> 
> ...


o plako, pse si ben nje instalim te ri te ubuntu? fshio te gjitha partitions ne hard drive dhe instaloi nga fillimi.

----------

